# Red Plants



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

I've started a red themed tank for my RCS tank. Basically I only want it packed with red tiger lotus, black gravel, cherry shrimp, a couple of branches coming out of the lotus leaves. I think it would look rad and I've never seen it done.

I've started it and it's looking good, but am looking for suggestions on maybe another red coloured plants to grow in there. I've tried Rotala in the past but found it tricky to keep looking vivid red. I don't want any green i this tank..


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Depends on what kind of tank it is (ie. co2? ferts? lighting?), but...

Alternanthera reineckii, Ammannia gracilis, Hemigraphis traian, Limnophila aromatica, Ludwigia repens 'Rubin' (and the normal repens is still pretty red), Red Nesaea and Rotala macrandra are all quite red.

Others like Ludwigia arcuata and Hygro 'sunset' will get red with proper lighting/ferts.


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

gonna try without co2, but It's in eco-complete with Flourish added to water changes..

I will check those out, thanks...


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

You might have trouble growing the Rotala and Nesaea without co2 and proper fertilization. The others might be possible though.


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

what about floating plants? anything in the red spectrum there?


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

My Roseafolia is growing rather well without CO2. My original bunch I overpaid for at Big Al's is now 4 bunches and looking great. I'm using Flourish Excel also


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

redclove said:


> what about floating plants? anything in the red spectrum there?


I don't know anything off the top of my head.


----------

